# Do you want to get married?



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

To all you unmarried people, do you hope you will get married someday? 

I hope my poll is ok.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm undecided right now. Right now it seems like I'll never get married, not even sure if I want to.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Yes, absolutely. Although its not looking very likely at the moment


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes I am going to get married. I get excited thinking about it hahahaha!


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

My hope is to someday before I die to be able to have a close intimate relationship. If that involves marriage then I'm ok with it. If it doesn't then I'm ok with that too.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 9, 2004)

Nope. I got married at 20 and divorced at 22. I think I've had my fill of marriage. I don't want to legally tie myself down again.


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

Maybe


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes , but they'll have to change some laws for it to happen.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I'd like to, but don't know if it'll ever happen.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

nope nope nope


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Eventually?/I don't know/ I don't really care. I don't know. :con Maybe? I wasn't married before and I didn't care about it. Don't think I will care in the future either. :stu


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I don't know. Im not religious, so I don't really see the importance of it. I could commit myself to a relationship without marriage.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

Well it wasn't my intention to be single this long anyway! Yes, I do EVENTUALLY, but I'm not in a big hurry. I wasn't one of those girls that's been preparing for their wedding since they were 7 or anything.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I do!


----------



## Chaotic Clessy (Dec 25, 2003)

Paradox said:


> I don't want to legally tie myself down





bk said:


> I could commit myself to a relationship without marriage.


These two quotes pretty much sum up what I have to say.


----------



## soundgardener76 (Jan 18, 2005)

Lonelyguy said:


> Yes, absolutely. Although its not looking very likely at the moment


This is me, too...so I know how you feel.

Unlike some of the other people here, I guess, it's what I've always wanted most in life. That's not to say that I was never interested in other things, like having an exciting career or seeing the world, but I would gladly give those up for someone I loved. The thing I have always wanted more than anything else in the world is to find a wonderful man and share my life with him. (And I am a Christian, so, yes, this involves marriage for me.)

The idea of completely giving yourself over to another human being and committing yourself to that person for the rest of your life... I understand how it could be frightening to some (and I know how often marriages fail), but when it works out, it must be the most beautiful thing any human being can ever be a part of. I've only been in one "relationship" (if you want to call it that) in my life, and it was an abusive one...so I know what a risk it is to trust another person. But I'll gladly take that risk, if I'm ever given the opportunity. I'm much more afraid of spending the rest of my life alone. Every single day (and night, especially), I feel like less and less of a person because no one outside of my family really knows or cares for me. I don't want to leave this world without having ever loved or been loved. :rain


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes but I don't know if I am capable of actually meeting someone then giving them what they want in a relationship.


----------



## looksee (Jun 18, 2004)

Yes. I'd like to have a family some day.



Amocholes said:


> Yes , but they'll have to change some laws for it to happen.


Come to Canada! :boogie


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

I voted yes but the yes vote for me is more about finding the right person than getting married. I wont just marry to get married. If I get married someday, itll be because i've found that special someone, which is why i voted yes.


----------



## It Dies Today (Feb 2, 2005)

No for certain reasons


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I would never get married just for the sake of getting married or just because everyone else was doing it. With the divorce rate at what 65% the odds don't look to good. I would marry someone who was compatible with me and who I had a good friendship with. They would have to be willing to try just as hard as I would to making it work though or why bother. That type of commitment I take very seriously and it scares the crap out of me because I am very sensitive and would be devastated if it didn't work out. I guess I am to cautious.


----------



## eddie (Jan 20, 2005)

I want to get married, but first I have to get a girl friend. :fall


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Yes


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Yes, I want to be married a year from now actually. But its not going to happen for at least a few years.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

No.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes I do want to get married someday. It kind of the blessing for working on myself so hard. Right now, I am definitely not ready.


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Absolutely. Kids too.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I put "Don't know- don't care" sometimes marriage looks great, but on the other hand, look what it does to some people, besides i wouldn't want to go through with it and then decide this person isn't right for me, because as they say, you don't really know a person until you marry them, i don't know how true it is, but seeing as the majority of people who get married divorce, i'm not liking it. I like being independent too and sometimes i feel like i don't need anyone to live with me, i think a friend is just fine..actually..


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes, but I'd like to win the lottery too. Not gonna happen.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I would like to get married and have a long term relationship in the future but for right now I don't think so


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Well they'd have to change the laws before I could and while I like the idea of marriage the idea of a wedding scares the living hell out of me so I dunno :lol


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

mserychic said:


> ...while I like the idea of marriage the idea of a wedding scares the living hell out of me so I dunno :lol


LOL. I was the exact same way. I HATE weddings! We just got married at the court house with my mom, dad, sister, and two friends there. I hate to say this, but thank God my husband's family lives on another continent! The idea of having a regular wedding is so scary and stress-inducing, there is NO WAY I could've gone through with that. I know that if the situation had been different and my husband's friends and family lived nearby, it would have been expected of us to have a big wedding. UGH!

You know, though...a couple really needs to do what is right for them and not what the families want them to do. It's THEIR day, and it's ridiculous that anyone should have to feel awful on their own wedding way. Even if I was a person who liked the idea of a wedding, the cost alone would prevent me from having one. I'm way too cheap for that.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

*****


----------



## stillwaters (Feb 21, 2005)

I was married, now divorced,
would I get married again...
for sure, 

I hate being by myself, I am one of those whom desires to be loved, and give love,
unfortunatly the man I married knew how to recieve love, but didnt know how to give it back..not his fault..
life happens..

latly, I am beginning to wonder if theres anyone out there who can look beyond the surface....

debs


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Yup I want to get married and have a bunch of kids so I can teach them stuff. I feel that if I was alone my whole life, it would be a waste *for me*. I'd like more than this.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Woody said:


> My hope is to someday before I die to be able to have a close intimate relationship. If that involves marriage then I'm ok with it. If it doesn't then I'm ok with that too.


I agree. I would like to get married and have a kid or two someday, but I'm okay with with it if that doesn't happen. I'd just like to know what love feels like.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

mserychic said:


> Well they'd have to change the laws before I could and while I like the idea of marriage the idea of a wedding scares the living hell out of me so I dunno :lol


Yeah, standing in front of all your friends and family and telling someone you love them and want to spend the rest of your life with them is scary...that'd be like the biggest social anxiety-causing moment ever. However, I think if I found the person that I truly loved more than anything else in the world, then I'd be able to look into her eyes and forget the crowd was even there.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Jnmcda0 said:


> Yeah, standing in front of all your friends and family and telling someone you love them and want to spend the rest of your life with them is scary...


That's why I'm getting married at city hall :lol I don't give a crap about having a ceremony, or any sort of traditional wedding, let's just get this thing legal and move on.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Jnmcda0 said:


> I agree. I would like to get married and have a kid or two someday, but I'm okay with with it if that doesn't happen. I'd just like to know what love feels like.


You pretty much said it. I don't care about ceremonies or legal crap. But I would like to have a loving relationship with someone.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

If this marriage ended in divorce or my husband passed away--I would not want to get married again, at least that is what I think right now.

Suzi


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

lol I agree darkangel i would do the same also, who needs traditional weddings and ceremonies :b


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

maybe. 
Seperate beds would be nice.


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

I want to get married but it would have to be with the right person - I want it to be for life, not just for 10 years and then divorce. All you hear about is guys cheating on their wives - I know women cheat too but I think all or 99% of men probably cheat. I don't want to be cheated on, that's the only reason I would not want to get married. Other than that, I definately do but right now it doesn't look like I ever will.


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't need to get married, but if i find someone I love who really wants too, then sure.



mystic2102 said:


> All you hear about is guys cheating on their wives - I know women cheat too but I think all or 99% of men probably cheat.


 :? Are you actually being serious here?


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

mystic2102 said:


> I know women cheat too but I think all or 99% of men probably cheat.


I'd like to think I'm in the 1% that would not cheat...


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

Fly said:


> I don't need to get married, but if i find someone I love who really wants too, then sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to think there are men out there that are faithful... I was watching Oprah the other day (I know, I know..).. and it was about guys who cheated on their wives.. one of the men said that 99.9% of men cheat, and if they tell you they don't then they are lying. This coming from someone who has done it himself. Now, I am not basing my opinion on what that guy said but I believe it is true.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

^ I don't believe that is true. I've never even dated but I know for sure I would never cheat on a girl. The guy who made that statement was probably some jerk with an over-inflated ego who thinks he speaks for all men. There are alot of decent and faithful guys out there so don't give up.


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

I guess you guys are the 1% who don't cheat lol


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> I would like to think there are men out there that are faithful... I was watching Oprah the other day (I know, I know..).. and it was about guys who cheated on their wives.. one of the men said that 99.9% of men cheat, and if they tell you they don't then they are lying. This coming from someone who has done it himself.


Yeah he sounds like someone to trust alright :roll

p.s. stats say that women cheat just as much as men.

p.p.s. Oprah may in fact be the devil incarnate.


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> > I would like to think there are men out there that are faithful... I was watching Oprah the other day (I know, I know..).. and it was about guys who cheated on their wives.. one of the men said that 99.9% of men cheat, and if they tell you they don't then they are lying. This coming from someone who has done it himself.
> 
> 
> Yeah he sounds like someone to trust alright :roll


But why would he lie about it,, not that it matters but if he is going on television admitting that he is a cheater why would he lie about that?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

mystic2102 said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > > I would like to think there are men out there that are faithful... I was watching Oprah the other day (I know, I know..).. and it was about guys who cheated on their wives.. one of the men said that 99.9% of men cheat, and if they tell you they don't then they are lying. This coming from someone who has done it himself.
> ...


You're missing the point. I'm not saying he's lying about himself, but where does he get this 99.9% from? He probably feels some unconsious guilt and thinks this is a way to rationalize it......by falling into that old justification, "oh well, everybody does it, so who cares if I do it?" But that is precisely why he isn't to be believed on that count.


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

I understand what you're saying.. I didn't mean what he said was a scientific fact or anything, he just meant that most guys do.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Zephyr said:


> p.p.s. Oprah may in fact be the devil incarnate.


I have thought that. It's either her or Rosie O'Donnell.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

> I don't believe that is true. I've never even dated but I know for sure I would never cheat on a girl. The guy who made that statement was probably some jerk with an over-inflated ego who thinks he speaks for all men. There are alot of decent and faithful guys out there so don't give up.





> You're missing the point. I'm not saying he's lying about himself, but where does he get this 99.9% from? He probably feels some unconsious guilt and thinks this is a way to rationalize it......by falling into that old justification, "oh well, everybody does it, so who cares if I do it?" But that is precisely why he isn't to be believed on that count.


 :agree 99.9%, yeah right. I think cheating is low class but but a lot of women keep falling for the cheaters so maybe they don't care if they get cheated on. :stu


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

mystic2102 said:


> Fly said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need to get married, but if i find someone I love who really wants too, then sure.
> ...


I agree with Zephyr. That guy is just trying to make himself look less bad. (Which is a common tactic for justification by the way "Well, everybody else is doing it")

I'm 99.9% sure (make that a 100) he's lying. The actual number is probably not that high to begin with (don't think it actually reaches 10%), and women are probably just as likely to cheat as men.

EDit: And I probably used probably a little to often. Perhaps. Mayhap. Vielleicht


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

Zephyr said:


> p.p.s. Oprah may in fact be the devil incarnate.


That would explain a lot. :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

nope! absolutely not. no way in holy hell.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

elephant_girl said:


> Zephyr said:
> 
> 
> > p.p.s. Oprah may in fact be the devil incarnate.
> ...


She's actually been known to be the devil incarnate on Mad TV.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Jnmcda0 said:


> ...I think if I found the person that I truly loved more than anything else in the world, then I'd be able to look into her eyes and forget the crowd was even there.


I was just going to write that this is exactly what happened at my wedding. I was really nervous right up until it started, but then, during the ceremony, it all went away. I wasn't nervous at all.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I want to, but I just can't see it happening. Nobody would marry me.


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

I am optimisstic.


----------



## ninjamonkey (Jun 24, 2005)

hmmm, dont know...any you gals wanna give it a shot? :teeth


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 4, 2004)

Yes, but not likely.


----------



## Piscean Wisdom (Mar 11, 2005)

No, since I don't think marriage means anything. (Only legally.) I do want a lifelong loving relationship, though, I just think you can have that without marriage. Plus, I don't like the terms husband and wife. It is forever implanted in my brain that a husband and wife live together in a white house, with two or three kids, and a dog and a cat and a car. :um Obviously that is not necessarily true, but marriage has a lot of negative connotations in my mind.


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

I really do not know if I would want to get married. No prospects right now.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

dhd


----------



## SADLiath (Aug 5, 2005)

soundgardener76 said:


> The idea of completely giving yourself over to another human being and committing yourself to that person for the rest of your life... I understand how it could be frightening to some (and I know how often marriages fail), but when it works out, it must be the most beautiful thing any human being can ever be a part of.


It is. Of course, I have to see what parenthood's like before I can say it's the MOST beautiful. But it's close. :yes

That is absolutely what I feel like I have already. But I want to be able to call him my husband, and wear a beautiful ring, and not be aggravated when our landlord sends us Christmas cards that are addressed to MR and MRS (how many times do we have to tell her we're not married yet?), and have the same last name as him (mine has a weird spelling and pronunciation, his doesn't).

But ... weddings seem scary! We're planning to elope. He wants to go to Vegas. That's not exactly what I had in mind, but maybe. :lol But it's less than a year away now, so I guess we have to start deciding.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Drella's_Rock_Follies said:


> nope! absolutely not. no way in holy hell.


Over a year later, and I still feel the same. I don't think marriage would be for me.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

someday


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't know, the wedding party and speech are freaking me out already. 

Let's say it's not on my I-have-to-do-this list, but who knows ... one day?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I have never in my life wanted to get married. My cousin (currently planning her own wedding) thinks it's really weird that I never imagined what my wedding would be like. I actually thought that marriage was stupid when I was little (mostly because you really don't know who someone will be in 20+ years).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I might one day, but not for a good 10 years.


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)

Marraige is a piece of paper that you pay the government for. Eventually you will screw yourself out of half of your belongings because of it.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I'd say I have pretty good idea of what marriage is all about, and all I can say is **** that ****. **** everything else too. In other words, I don't know.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

yes


----------



## Kenny (Dec 8, 2006)

Yes. :yes 
And I'd be married by now too if it didn't require talking to girls 'n stuff.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Eventually I guess.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Good Grief, NOOOOOOOOOOO. This is the first time in my life I can buy what I want to buy, do what I want without consulting anyone. There's no 'Do you like this"............. May sound shallow but when you've lived under someone elses rules, yes, rules in a marriage......It colors your perception.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

bk said:


> I don't know. Im not religious, so I don't really see the importance of it. I could commit myself to a relationship without marriage.


:ditto The legally binding piece of paper isn't really all that important to me anymore. What's important is that we're both commited to each other.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

The actual marriage itself isn't something I'm terribly bothered about. '_Yeah, what we have here is so special, we've got to get the GOVERNMENT in on this!!!_'*

I also can't really see myself in any kind of long term relationship because I'd feel suffocated within like a week. A partner I saw on two days a week of my choice would be my ideal situation.

[*blatant theft from Doug Stanhope]


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Love is more important than marriage.

Free milk tastes better. :yes

edit: 1000 posts! I feel enlightented. :banana


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Becky said:


> bk said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know. Im not religious, so I don't really see the importance of it. I could commit myself to a relationship without marriage.
> ...


Well said. I never thought I would feel this way, but I do. A marriage license does not guarantee commitment. It's too easy to walk, so what's the point. If one party wants out, you file for divorce, so commitment comes from the heart/soul.

My mom who has been married, numerous times, thinks her love is more binding to this husand than a couple that has lived together for 15 years "They're not married."..........
Now that I know the feeling your suppose to have when you marry , what marriage actually means. :hide


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't know :hide I guess maybe if I found the right person eventually, but right now it's not something that I worry too much about :stu


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes, I without a doubt want to get married someday.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Probably in the future. I'm too young to think about this right now.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't like to speak for my future self, but having said that i very much doubt that i will ever marry.


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

..


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

YES, I hope to some day find my soul mate and love her forever and ever till death do us part. However, due to my social anxiety and relationship inexperience, I doubt I will ever find someone to love. :sigh


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

Post removed because of anxiety.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

No. Unless I meet someone who'd inspire me to consider it.


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

Yes, I want to get married. The chances of that happening are nil.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

Don't really know, probably not.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I'll warn you now, I put a lot more thought into this post than I intended to. :lol 

My boyfriend and I have talked about it, and we're sure we'll probably get married someday. We're not in a hurry though, because we've both already dealt with bad marriages and divorces. 
There were a lot of reasons why my marriage didn't work. I met my ex-husband when I was 19 and married him when I was 23. I don't believe I was too young, but I think we got married too soon. I didn't give myself any "me" time, to go to college, or find my dream job, or do any of the things I'd always wanted to do... it was always about "us" time. (He actually told me several months ago that he hadn't wanted to get married. I asked him why we did, and he said it was because I wanted to... what do you say to that?) On top of that, there was my SA to deal with, his alcoholism, his temper... by the time I left (a year and a half ago), I knew there'd be no going back. The saddest part is that it hadn't always been that way. We'd actually been happy for a while. 
(About the "it's just a piece of paper" thing... for me, getting married made me feel more connected to my ex. For a while anyway.) 
My boyfriend has known his ex-wife since high school. They started dating a few years later. Even back then, things weren't going well between them. Then she got pregnant with their son, and they got married. They thought they could make themselves into a happy family, but that never happened. In the end, he caught her having an online relationship with a man in England. He found messages from her to this other man saying that she was going to take the kids and leave the country. Thankfully, that never happened. 

Needless to say, both of us are a little scared to get married again. We're very much in love, and very committed to each other. We make each other happy. That's all we need for now. :yes


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

When the right woman and the right time comes along, then yes.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I would be ok with "living in sin." :lol


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Pfft... she'd have to be some girl.


----------



## Username (Oct 27, 2004)

Not planning on it any time soon.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

yeah i never thought i'd want to but now i that i'm older i know myself well enough. I'm not that socially conservative and the piece of paper means nothing to me but a life partner does. tough to find someone suitable for life though. who knows. i hope so though.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Don't know/don't care? If by 'get married' you're implying that I would fall in love, have a healthy relationship, and live happily ever after untill she decides to leave me and take half of my stuff then I guess so - but I could just as easily do that without getting married.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Thats a big yes, I would love to have a wife and children. That is a huge want and goal for me. If I never get married and have kids I will be very disappointed and feel like I have missed out on part of life. Having a child is something I really look forward to. I think being a parent would be incredibly rewarding and life changing.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Who's asking?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

matty said:


> Thats a big yes, I would love to have a wife and children. That is a huge want and goal for me. If I never get married and have kids I will be very disappointed and feel like I have missed out on part of life. Having a child is something I really look forward to. I think being a parent would be incredibly rewarding and life changing.


Nice answer .


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Ew no. 

While I hope to find someone to share my life with, I think getting married places unnecessary pressure on the relationship and causes you to stick around if you even become unhappy instead of accepting change and moving on.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

No. But I haven't ruled it out either.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

No and then I remember I am married.... Still not sure how that happened. One month I never wanted to get married just like my opinion has always been since about junior high and the next I couldn't come up with a reason not to. "Why not?" is pretty much what this relationship runs on.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I assumed I would when I was younger just because it was the normal thing to do. Now I don't really think about it at all.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I always thought I would get married-- but I really doubt it now.
If I were to PLAN to get married again, I'd need it to be a FOREVER thing. Marriage makes no sense these days, really... it's a piece of paper- and not a forever promise, like it's 'supposed' to be.

If I could find someone who actually loved me, that would be more than enough of a miracle for me. -___- getting married and having a wedding are way in the back seat. Staying together with someone forever is just fine- even without having a silly ring on your finger.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I don't see myself ever getting married, but if the perfect person ever came along, I'd be open to the idea.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Nah.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

aye, one day, fer sure. But that entails findin someone insane enough ta marry me!


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes, very much so.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

No option for married.


----------



## Lumi (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes please :heart:heart:heart:heart:heart so who is going to marry me ? :lol Really, yes... Oh I just have to find my asexual man with all fairytale cream :heart


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Right now no way in hell - if I met some one that perfect and they could live with me, I couldn't say no!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

No..I hate the whole idea of marriage


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm leaning towards "no", but it's hard to say for sure considering I've never been in a relationship and experienced those types of emotions.

But typically, I'm against most of what marriage stands for.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Lol, I don't even know whether I could actually get a boyfriend.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Never ever


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes, but who knows if it'll happen. I'm 18 but only a few guys have shown interest in me. All of them were shy. My first (and only) relationship I initiated.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I'd like to have a committed long term relationship with a woman and possibly a child or two. I don't really care if that includes marriage or not.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, someday.


----------



## meepmeep (Aug 18, 2010)

Yes, i'd love to marry some day =)


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I would like to get married, but I really hope I can find a guy that really gets me and vice versa.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I never thought about getting married but I am not 100% opposed to the idea either. I guess it would all depend on how special the gal was and more importantly how good the relationship was.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I would, but to the perfect person for me. The idea of divorce is so depressing.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd love to, but i'm afraid chances of it happening are 0% since i've never had any relationships.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't think so, no... for various reasons.

I feel too young to even seriously entertain the idea right now, but if things between my boyfriend and me are the same in 5 or so years from now, I still don't think I'd be keen on the idea. I just don't see the point. If I do ever get hitched it certainly won't be a big, fancy wedding, probably just a quiet registry office thing.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Def not.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No I'm not really looking for it but if the right person came along I wouldn't rule it out, so No with a maybe. :lol


----------

